# Worldmark transfer time.



## dgalati (Mar 1, 2020)

What is the transfer time currently for WorldMark?


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Our experience was (from bid acceptance to account establishment) 6 months for one contract and 7 months for another contract.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 3, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> Our experience was (from bid acceptance to account establishment) 6 months for one contract and 7 months for another contract.


I talked to WorldMark today. The current transfer time is at 15-16 weeks from the time they receive all paper work. Odd it is Identical to Wyndhams transfer time.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 3, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I talked to WorldMark today. The current transfer time is at 15-16 weeks from the time they receive all paper work. Odd it is Identical to Wyndhams transfer time.


Sounds about right.  And it can easily take 10-12 weeks for them to send out the transfer paperwork.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 6, 2020)

It's done by the same department. The transfer fee is the same too. The only reason they can't merge the clubs is because they started out as separate clubs with different point values, but Wyndham corporate manages both systems.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 20, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> It's done by the same department. The transfer fee is the same too. The only reason they can't merge the clubs is because they started out as separate clubs with different point values, but Wyndham corporate manages both systems.


Picked up a 5000 point Worldmark account. I will let you know how it compares to Wyndham. What do I have to lose it was free from Time Share Nation. July 1st use year I figure I  get 2 years of use for less the 6 months of maintenance fees.


----------



## HenryT (Apr 3, 2020)

Just notified that my 16,000 point purchase has been confirmed by Worldmark (called them myself to make sure). It took about 18 weeks from start to finish (11/26/19 to 4/1/20). I thought it would be longer with this coronavirus issue going on.

This was an ebay purchase and this seller never shares if there are any points currently available so I assume it would be zero. February anniversary so it will at least have 16K. I will see what the real point balance is when I set up my online account (I didn't ask Worldmark when I called them).

Costs were:
Sales Price: $2,650
Closing Fee: $199
Transfer Cost: $299


----------



## jujuberrie (Apr 3, 2020)

I submitted the first set of paperwork for my purchase on January 2nd. It's been 13 weeks, and I still don't have the transfer docs back from Worldmark. Not sure if this is typical or reflecting the pressures of the crisis.


----------



## 77JC (Apr 3, 2020)

jujuberrie said:


> I submitted the first set of paperwork for my purchase on January 2nd. It's been 13 weeks, and I still don't have the transfer docs back from Worldmark. Not sure if this is typical or reflecting the pressures of the crisis.



I am in the same boat as you...waiting on transfer docs from WM.  My purchase date was in January as well.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 4, 2020)

I got confirmation that my 12,000 credit WM account transferred middle of this week. 

Purchase date = 12/15/2020
Docs received from WM = 2/14/2020 (~9 weeks from purchase)
Broker submitted docs to WM = 3/1/2020
Transfer complete = 3/24/2020 (~3 weeks from submittal)
Broker notified = 3/30/2020

I was able to set up my account online with the information from the broker; haven't got the welcome to WorldMark letter yet.


----------



## 77JC (Apr 8, 2020)

I received my paperwork from WM yesterday.  My purchase date was 1/9 so about 12 weeks after purchase.


----------



## ramblinrose (Apr 23, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I talked to WorldMark today. The current transfer time is at 15-16 weeks from the time they receive all paper work. Odd it is Identical to Wyndhams transfer time.


When you purchased did you use a company to hold the purchase price or did you trust buyer to do all paperwork


----------



## dgalati (Apr 24, 2020)

Depending on the purchase price and if your paying closing and transfer costs I would recommend using LT Transfers a escrow transfer company to hold all funds. I ussually only pay $50- $100 all in and will not use escrow at a additional $50 cost. This purchase with closing costs was free  so no escrow was needed.


----------



## dgalati (May 19, 2020)

Ownership Transferred in last week. I found out yesterday when a Maintenance fee statement showed up in my mail box. Surprised Worldmark didn't send the ownership change welcome letter first LOL. July 1st use year all 5000 2021 points available and 4800 points available for 2020 use.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Ownership Transferred in last week. I found out yesterday when a Maintenance fee statement showed up in my mail box. Surprised Worldmark didn't send the ownership change welcome letter first LOL. July 1st use year all 5000 2021 points available and 4800 points available for 2020 use.



When I bought my WM resale a few years ago, the transfer took every bit of thee months from date of signing paperwork till Wyndham transferred things into my name.  I did not receive my "Welcome to Worldmark/Wyndham" (or whatever they called it) package until two months later, long after I'd already been using the account online, and had booked a couple of vacations.  The only page in the entire Welcome document with anything specific to me, (like my name, my account number, or address), was the first page.  The rest of the package was boilerplate pages that could have been sent along at any time, or that could have been made available online.  They printed one page of "my" data, and then printed the stack of useless pages.  The Welcome document was pointless, since it didn't tell me anything I hadn't already learned.

Dave


----------



## dgalati (May 19, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> When I bought my WM resale a few years ago, the transfer took every bit of thee months from date of signing paperwork till Wyndham transferred things into my name.  I did not receive my "Welcome to Worldmark/Wyndham" (or whatever they called it) package until two months later, long after I'd already been using the account online, and had booked a couple of vacations.  The only page in the entire Welcome document with anything specific to me, (like my name, my account number, or address), was the first page.  The rest of the package was boilerplate pages that could have been sent along at any time, or that could have been made available online.  They printed one page of "my" data, and then printed the stack of useless pages.  The Welcome document was pointless, since it didn't tell me anything I hadn't already learned.
> 
> Dave


I was able to login with the owner number on the Dues and fees statement. Very Interesting that they are very quick to set up dues and fees payments. Before even sending the ownership change letter.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I was able to login with the owner number on the Dues and fees statement. Very Interesting that they are very quick to set up dues and fees payments. Before even sending the ownership change letter.



Wyndham's back end is definitely not an efficient business model. 

I had received some sort of email from the reseller that things had been transferred.  I called WorldMark, and was told that things had actually transferred the week prior.  They set up my online access, and I was off and running.  The "formal" notification didn't arrive till more than two months later, after I'd already paid quarterly maintenance fees.

As I recall, there was also an $8 past due fee for something listed on the account from my first day.  I called to ask about it, and was told it had been there "for years."  I asked how that could be possible since I'd just purchased the account.  They said it was an old fee that had never been paid.  I asked whether it was truly a late fee, since the person I'd purchased from was supposed to be paying everything till the account transferred.  And the woman said, (this floored me), "Oh, it's not overdue.  It's just on the account."  

I asked what that meant. How could it just be "on the account?"  She said she couldn't tell by looking, but that it had been on the account every month for a very long time.  I said, "Well, since I'm the new owner, can you do something about that?"  She said she could, and within a few minutes it had been erased.  It hasn't come back.  But then, just this month I paid quarterly maintenance fees, and a few days later there was 17 cents showing as outstanding on the account. 

Thinking I may have made a mistake and underpaid the maintenance fees, I called in.  And once again, they said it wasn't owed - the account has a zero balance.  But the 17 cents is just "on the account."  I asked how this could be happening, and the woman said, "Don't worry about it.  These things happen all the time."

Seriously??  These people will claim your firstborn if you're late with a payment, but they can't even keep current accounts zeroed out?  I just shake my head at the apparent cavalier attitude and incompetence.

Dave


----------



## dgalati (May 19, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Wyndham's back end is definitely not an efficient business model.
> 
> I had received some sort of email from the reseller that things had been transferred.  I called WorldMark, and was told that things had actually transferred the week prior.  They set up my online access, and I was off and running.  The "formal" notification didn't arrive till more than two months later, after I'd already paid quarterly maintenance fees.
> 
> ...


Yes there was a $5 over due fee from last quarter also on my bill.


----------



## 77JC (May 19, 2020)

Dave,

I'm beginning to share your opinion-as I'm still waiting for my purchase/combine to go through from January.

My account anniversary was May 1.  My credits were finally allocated May 6.  

I completed am Interval trade using 10,000 credits the same week.  No issues.  I purchased E-trade fortunately since something else became available the following week that was a better fit.  Another 10,000 WM credits were deducted from my account for the retrade!  When I called in to Owner Care they said they will research it and if I don't see the credits in my account in ten days to call back.  

Moral-watch your available credit balances!

-Jeff


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

77JC said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm beginning to share your opinion-as I'm still waiting for my purchase/combine to go through from January.
> 
> ...




Jeff, as I understand things, that's the way retrading works.  They treat it like it's a new exchange, so take the credits needed for the "new" exchange, and at some point the previous credits go back into your WM account. Not sure if that means it's WM or Interval.  Either way, it's a clumsy process, at best.

Dave


----------



## 77JC (May 19, 2020)

Thanks, Dave-clumsy is an understatement.  I wonder what would have happened to my retrade if I did not have those credits available?  As it is, I was not able to book what I wanted in the WM system because almost all of my credits are now tied up with this II trade.

Jeff


----------



## dgalati (May 19, 2020)

Here is my time line for transfer
1/15 Signed purchase agreement with Timeshare Nation
3/06 Notarized signed Assignment and mailed back USPS
3/27 Worldmark received transfer fee and all paper work to transfer
5/13 Worldmark transferred ownership
5/18 Received dues statement
5/19 Received new owner welcome letter


----------



## Hobokie (May 20, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Yes there was a $5 over due fee from last quarter also on my bill.


I also had a $5 overdue charge on my acct... @DaveNW


----------

